
Evite sells your info (and your friends info) - fezz
http://www.oracle.com/webfolder/assets/cloud-data-directory/index.html#/page/61
======
mkempe
Maybe by now the question is: who doesn't?

~~~
nerdwaller
Agreed, given that it's a free service (last I know) they obviously make money
somewhere. Pretty easy to construct a profile of someone based on their invite
contents...

